# Commuting: 37mm (or what size) on Aksiums?



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi from Maryland. I am looking into options for a commuter and a C&O Canal Trail bike for local rides. Seems like older (2007) Mavic Aksiums are pretty good wheels at pretty good deals for this type of riding, but I don't have a lot of experience with these or with CX/Commuter tires? Can I use a 37mm tire like the Continental Travel Contact on an Aksium rim? Or should I use a narrower 32mm tire like the Kenda Kwick. Any recommendations would be helpful. Ps - Ho ho ho & Merry Christmas!


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Go Continential. Kenda tires suck. I've had no luck with them. The Continential are more of a road tire. They claim to be a jack of all trade tire. If you are worried about size, they come in 700x32. Also, I noticed that on Performance that the Forte Gotham 700x35 tire looks like a generic or copy of the Continential contact tire. They are 12 bucks on sale.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'd stick to 32 or narrower on that rim (35's are probably fine, but that's the limit). They're plenty comfortable and a good deal lighter.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i heart my conti contact 37's. that is all.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> i heart my conti contact 37's. that is all.


Yes, but what rim? Aksium is 15mm. I'd prefer a 21mm rim for that tire, but could do it on an 18.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

StageHand said:


> Yes, but what rim? Aksium is 15mm. I'd prefer a 21mm rim for that tire, but could do it on an 18.


Alex Adventurer 36H, they're 24.2mm wide.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> Alex Adventurer 36H, they're 24.2mm wide.


The only question is why don't you run 45's? You'd get better float in the sand. In fact, shouldn't you be riding a Pugsley?


----------

